# First time building speakers



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

This was a first for me. I've been a woodworker and a bit of an audio freak for a long time now. Guess it was just a matter of time before those 2 worlds collided :smile:! This was a fairly cheap kit I picked up from Parts Express (around $130 for the speakers and the components to make the crossovers). I'm really surprised at how good they sound! This is actually a test run for the next pair (quite a bit more money) I already purchased the components for.

I made this out of some soft maple I had laying around in my shop using my Hitachi resaw. My first time making veneer w/ it. I made it 1/4" thick.










Painted the fronts (and the backs) before I veneered. I ended up scratching the crap out of the backs while I was veneering them :thumbdown:. I'll mask the next pair off and be a little more careful next time!










I'll come up w/ a better veneer clamping method for the next set, but the Jed Clampet method actually worked!










My first run w/ dye stain as well (thanks sooo much for all your help Chemmy :thumbsup:!). I rubbed this on. First was a heavy, dark coat of red mahogany; then went over it after it dried w/ black.










This is after 3 coats of brushed on Ceramithane satin finish. I know these definitely look purple here and it depends who you ask (the camera flash didn't help to make them any less purple). My son says they're brown, my daughter says they're dk red, and my wife says they're purple. It really depends on the light. In the sun they're dk red, under fluorescent lights they're purple.










The grills look gray here but they're black. The camera flash again (not much of a photographer!).










I molded magnets into the wood to hold the grills on.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

These are really nice. What are you using to power these? Or do they plug directly into your tv?


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Those look very nice. Great job. 
I've made some guitar amp cabinets for my good friend, and he says the ideal wood for speaker / amp stuff is pine. That's just his opinion, I figured I'd toss it out there for you since you're getting ready to build more. Soft maple seems like it would also be a good choice.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*More details on the speakers please*

Also the next more expensive one and prices and why. OK? :blink: thanks. OK? bill


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah. A man after my own heart.
An audiophile !! A woodworker!! A Michigander, from the "hand" state" (my home state, but now I'm a transplant)!!

Very nice work!

You can get better sound and better components than most (supposed ) high end speakers at less than 1/2 the price if you know your stuff. Biggest thing is proper acoustics and cabinet design/volume/porting (or not)/circuit design/speaker match.

Parts Express has been a good source for crossovers/circuits/hardware/speakers for me. If you look their site over, they even have online circuit design programs.
I also was using Pyle speakers out of Indiana, which were (may still be) American made and very durable.
I just re-grilled a set of Bang&Olofsen RL60.2's with their cloth. 

Are the cabinets Dayton?
Thus far I've made numerous sets of speakers from those sources. I'm running 9 right now on a surround system and a Harmon Kardon amp, but have sold some as well.
(and I also just purchased the B&O speakers cheap)

Yes red under blue flourescent will look purple.

There are a few of us in here making speakers and it has been said it would be nice to have a separate subject title just for those of us.
One builder has been in the testing business for decades. and wrote articles for audio mag's. 
Another has made speakers out of hollow logs. 
It does go further than just the woodworking aspect. There is circuit design and acoustics involved in it. 
Also MDF board for cabinets is your best friend to stop speaker resonances., then wrap em with what you want.

..............
Great work, and do you have the circuit layout for it?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice. Love the size and proportions. The D'Appolito (MTM) configuration is a good feature too. Was it your design or someone else's?

I was an audiophile long before I was a woodworker. It was actually the cabinet makers from my speaker business that got me hooked. I thought they were nuts...always talking about how they loved different woods....then I caught it too! :laughing:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Both woodworking and audio can be addictive.
And then being raised in Detroit gave me a genetic defect for Horsepower.
(the wife is a saint to deal with all of that)


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice work. 3/4 MDF i assume?


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice, if only we could hear them too!


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind remarks!!!!!



dbales said:


> These are really nice. What are you using to power these? Or do they plug directly into your tv?


These are actually run w/ an older Kenwood receiver (KR-A5020). I'm going to leave them for use in my shop. I realize I went waaay overboard for shop speakers, but that's how I practice!



woodnthings said:


> Also the next more expensive one and prices and why. OK? :blink: thanks. OK? bill


The next pair is called ER18. Here's a link to the kit http://meniscusaudio.com/er18mtm-ribbon-p-1323.html

As far as why, the one's I just finished sound really good for the money. I had a pair of Infinity RS4 tower speakers in my shop (around $500 new about 8 years ago), and while I think these sound a little better than those Infinitys did, the next pair is going to be for use in my basement by my pool table. I wanted to get as good as I could affoard. I love the looks of the ER18's and after reading all the reviews from people that built the ER18's, I decided to take the plunge and build them.

To simplify the answer, a little bigger and a lot better :smile:. The ER18's I'm going to build were designed by the same guy that designed these http://www.salksound.com/speakers_veracity_ht2-tl_pricing.shtml They're supposed to sound phenominal!



aardvark said:


> Ah. A man after my own heart.
> An audiophile !! A woodworker!! A Michigander, from the "hand" state" (my home state, but now I'm a transplant)!!
> 
> Are the cabinets Dayton?
> ...


What part of MI were you in? I love Michigan's beauty and outdoors. The cabinets aren't Dayton, but the drivers (both woofers and tweeters) are Dayton.

As far as the wood of the basic cabinets, I always use MDF. As I said, this is my first home audio speaker; but I've built a lot of sub boxes. I see a lot of guys use baltic birch or cabinet birch ply but I don't see how that's better than MDF. Hard to get the consistancy that you do w/ MDF. Plus it tools so well. If you don't have dust collection I could see why you'd hate MDF though!!



knotscott said:


> Very nice. Love the size and proportions. The D'Appolito (MTM) configuration is a good feature too. Was it your design or someone else's?
> 
> I was an audiophile long before I was a woodworker. It was actually the cabinet makers from my speaker business that got me hooked. I thought they were nuts...always talking about how they loved different woods....then I caught it too! :laughing:


I used someone elses design on these and on the next pair I'm making as well. This is a link to the one's in the pic. After you click the link, scroll down to Tritrix. http://www.speakerdesignworks.com/index_page_2.html I also built the Statements in the same link for my dad. Those sound incredible! Unfortunately, the components for the Statements run around $1k and they're 5' tall! A little too much girth for me or I would've built those instead of the ER18's, it was a tough decision. The ER18's are supposed to sound really good though; a lot of guys waiting to hear my impressions from both sets side by side. 

Once I'm done w/ the ER18's, I'm going to give design a whirl and try to build some speakers for my home theater system. I have a LOT of learning to do before that happens though.

I like the looks of the cabinets in your link; very creative and sharp! I could see where being in the design end of speakers would lead you into the aesthetics end of the cabinets as well!



aardvark said:


> Both woodworking and audio can be addictive.
> And then being raised in Detroit gave me a genetic defect for Horsepower.
> (the wife is a saint to deal with all of that)


I hear ya on the wife end of it! I'm a gear head too. My wife puts up w/ a lot! I definitely married up :laughing:


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

This is the raw cabinet construction of them (3/4" MDF)










And this is the crossovers for them (fairly simple design and that's what I wanted for my first time, not the best at soldering!).










One of the things I love about these so much is that my 12 year old son played a big part in helping on the entire build of these. I love that he takes an interest in woodworking and that he's learning the payout from hard work, whether he becomes a woodworker or not.

This is the pair I made for my dad. This is the second pair of speakers I've made and they sound insanely good; I almost melt when I stand in front of them. One of the most "full range" speakers I've ever heard. A perfect blend of highs, mids, and lows! Also someone else's design (well done Jim Holtz!!!). You really have to be committed to these because again, they cost around $1k in materials just for this raw cabinet (add for veneer or whatever you use to finish them!). In addition to being 5' tall, these beasts way in at over 120 lbs each :blink:! But, I've heard speakers costing thousands more that didn't sound as good. I can't finish the exterior because I'm waiting for my dad to take delivery of his new pool table. The plan is to try to match the features and finish of the pool table (somewhat).










Inside cabinet construction










The cabinets [in the cabinets] are for the mids and you route the back's out of the main cabinets so the mids "pass thru". The sound from these surrounds you so much it's almost eerie!!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Your new pair looks like a transmission line design, which IMHO is a great way to load the woofers. Most other designs control the resonance to something "least objectionable"...a T-line basically eliminates the resonance, because it gets absorbed in the line if stuffed properly. The T-line also allows the woofers to go all the way down to their resonant frequency, so you tend to get very deep, very well defined bass without the artificial cabinet "woof" that most speakers make. 

Simple crossovers are often the best solution IMO....less is better (if adequate), and you've used very nice quality components in the x-over.

Nice choices! :thumbsup:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Matt..
From Taylor but spent every weekend close to the state park area west of the Mac Bridge...Dad has 40 acres there, and now have family in Napoleon.
Yeah, been a wrencher and a car restorer since I was old enough to pull a wrench.
What area of the Hand are you residing?

You can get all involved in crossover design and get past 1st order to 3rd order, butterworth and so on, with adjustable pots. All of that plays a game, but much comes down to your listening choices and EVERYONES ear is different. Cabinet design is a big key. 
What I'm finding with these B&O's is it blows all preconceived concepts away. They are a hard plastic, and are as smooth as silk. I opened em up and went through em, and was totally amazed... Now I must rethink some preconceived thoughts.
Also I am a big fan of Planer Speakers, but they do lack in the low end, require massive power, and a suitable sub is key.

That said...all wood has resonances and flaws. It is nice to have wood finishes and a skin of 1/2" wood glued to a 1/2" MDF might be a good compromise. I haven't tried it.

Ya Hey Der...Eh?


----------



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks great! I've always wanted to build a set of speakers but I wouldn't even know where to start. I have a design in my head that is a pyramid with subs on the bottom, midranges and horn tweeters on the top. :no:


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, very impressive. I'm rocking some crap JVC box set, and one day I hope to build something to replace them. Something well south of $1k, though.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

EM3
Actually Parts Express has cabinet designs and circuit lists of needed hardware. 
You can get involved in circuit design via their calculators, but that gets a little heavy if you don't have a electronics background. (Mine is only fair)
Once you know the operating range of frequencies for the speakers, it is possible to buy premade crossover circuits, that are pretty good, unless you want to go into extreme audiophilia , which really isn't necessary.
Box size, vs speakers is a critical issue. My last ones (towers) I put the bass speaker in it's own enclosure and the mid/hi in a separate one, but all in the same tower setup. Sized by the cubic foot that the speaker mfgr suggets. You can cheat the box size either way and it gives a differing response of either boomier or tighter.

It is worth looking into their website. Also get them to send a free catalog since there are deals in there, not shown on their website.

Parts-express.com


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice. I use to be an audiophile and still have all the toys, but technology has changed so much, that no one who I know understands what it means.

Looks like a nice project to tackle some time in the future.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

WillemJM said:


> Very nice. I use to be an audiophile and still have all the toys, but technology has changed so much, that no one who I know understands what it means.
> 
> Looks like a nice project to tackle some time in the future.


Hah, me too. I started with a Seeburg juke box with an electromagent speaker, moved up to a 25 watt Public Address amp with 3 mic inputs, then some really cool Dyna Kit tube amps EL-34's, I still have a EV-15" speaker with the chrome mag cover and a T35 tweeter....yah, the good old days. No one knows what the hell I'm talking about either. :blink: bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Hah, me too. I started with a Seeburg juke box with an electromagent speaker, moved up to a 25 watt Public Address amp with 3 mic inputs, then some really cool Dnya Kit tube amps EL-34's, I still have a EV-15" speaker with the chrome mag cover and a T35 tweeter....yah, the good old days. No one knows what the hell I'm talking about either. :blink: bill


I'm still running two Dyna 70 tube amps that have upgraded caps and have been modified to mono blocks....triode mode, only 17 watts per channel. These replaced a succession of separate amps that started with a 255 watt per channel Hafler DH500, 150W NYAL Moscode 300 hybrid, and a Distech 100W LS-2. What sweet sounding amps those Dyna's can be! I think I've been running them like that for over 20 years now. :thumbsup:

It took me several years to put together and optimize that system until it was absolutely as good as it could be.....ironically, by then we had several young kids and my incredible sound system was forced into service playing Raffi, Alvin & the Chipmonks, and the Muppets!  :laughing:


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

aardvark said:


> Matt..
> From Taylor but spent every weekend close to the state park area west of the Mac Bridge...Dad has 40 acres there, and now have family in Napoleon.
> Yeah, been a wrencher and a car restorer since I was old enough to pull a wrench.
> What area of the Hand are you residing?
> ...


I'm in the Grand Rapids area (west MI, about 40 minutes from the lake). A fellow wrencher and restorer. I'm a plant manager at a plastics recycling plant now (I hate it, but thank God my fam and I are provided for), but I was a custom cabinet maker, flooring, trim, blah blah blah before that. When I was slow I would go work for a really good friend that restores cars, does some insurance work and repairables. Love cars almost as much as I love woodworking!



EM3 said:


> Looks great! I've always wanted to build a set of speakers but I wouldn't even know where to start. I have a design in my head that is a pyramid with subs on the bottom, midranges and horn tweeters on the top. :no:


As far as speaker building goes, there's a LOT that goes into the design of them, and I mean A LOT!! I, like you, had no good idea of where to start either. I've built subwoofer boxes for cars so I had a good understanding of calculating box dimensions and also of how crossovers work, but outside of that I was lost. I actually fell into a website looking for some answers to questions I had about a new receiver I picked up. Found their DIY speaker section and it's been a really fun downward spiral from there :thumbsup:! 



cocheseuga said:


> Wow, very impressive. I'm rocking some crap JVC box set, and one day I hope to build something to replace them. Something well south of $1k, though.


These speakers (the first pair in the thread) were pretty cheap and everyone that hears them is taken back by how great they sound for the money. There's a lot of good designs out there to fit whatever application you have in mind. If you're into woodworking (assuming since you're here you are) it's not that difficult. Here's a link to the components for the ones I built http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-700 For $125, you can't go wrong! I'd be happy to answer any questions you may have if you're interested. You can also get a knock down version of the raw cabinets for an extra $110, but if you can make straight cuts I'd suggest building your own.

What I really like is that I can whale on these poor things and if I blow up one or more of the woofers, they're less than $20 each to replace!!



WillemJM said:


> Very nice. I use to be an audiophile and still have all the toys, but technology has changed so much, that no one who I know understands what it means.
> 
> Looks like a nice project to tackle some time in the future.





woodnthings said:


> Hah, me too. I started with a Seeburg juke box with an electromagent speaker, moved up to a 25 watt Public Address amp with 3 mic inputs, then some really cool Dnya Kit tube amps EL-34's, I still have a EV-15" speaker with the chrome mag cover and a T35 tweeter....yah, the good old days. No one knows what the hell I'm talking about either. :blink: bill


For both Bill and WillemJM, technology in stereos has changed but not necessarily for the better- mostly, aside from home theater, it's only gotten cheaper. I also have been into the vintage receivers. I picked up an old solid state Pioneer SX-950 on ebay and LOVE it's sound! That's what I'm going to use to power the next pair I'm going to build. I'd like to mess around w/ some older Mcintosh tube amps but the things are so stinking expensive!!


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

mattk8715 said:


> I'm in the Grand Rapids area (west MI, about 40 minutes from the lake). A fellow wrencher and restorer. I'm a plant manager at a plastics recycling plant now (I hate it, but thank God my fam and I are provided for), but I was a custom cabinet maker, flooring, trim, blah blah blah before that. When I was slow I would go work for a really good friend that restores cars, does some insurance work and repairables. Love cars almost as much as I love woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Quad 77/707 Amp/Preamp (England) and a set of Canton C91 (Germany) Speakers and love the sound. People think I'm crazy sitting listening music alone for hours.

Would love to build something like you though. Paid a small fortune for this stuff back in the late 90's.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Matt
Actually the car thing is predominate over woodworking for me. I've put some radical things together over the years and done body and paint...and as we well know , in Michigan ...salt is so thick you hit it like speed bumps in the road, the rust kept me busy with mucho bondo.
Had a Vega with a 400ci, sb and a GTO Judge, 1969. Now I'm on my 3rd mustang, but it's a dog. A 92 GT running about 325hp. A beauty though.
I know Grand Rapids, but not well.

But on topic.
Equipment has changed as far as amps. What hasn't changed much is basic acoustics . Boxes and circuits are about the same, except we now have power amps in the speakers...(if desired. I don't desire).
AND amps have gotten better and dropped drastically in price. Yes it gets confusing with 5 and 7 channel surround, and then the speaker cost to run 5 to 7 speakers goes thru the roof to do it nice, when ypu buy em from a fine stereo store.
You easily can spend 2 to 3 times the system cost on speakers alone...UNLESS you build your own.
And that is where we woodworkers come in. We can build em for our use for 1/4 of the price.

Have at it Wood Dudes!


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

aardvark said:


> Matt
> Actually the car thing is predominate over woodworking for me. I've put some radical things together over the years and done body and paint...and as we well know , in Michigan ...salt is so thick you hit it like speed bumps in the road, the rust kept me busy with mucho bondo.
> Had a Vega with a 400ci, sb and a GTO Judge, 1969. Now I'm on my 3rd mustang, but it's a dog. A 92 GT running about 325hp. A beauty though.
> I know Grand Rapids, but not well.
> ...


I had an opportunity years ago to buy a 75 Cosworth Vega from a neighbor for pretty cheap. It didn't run but the interior and exterior were near perfect. Unfortunately I didn't have the money; was fairly young then. Wish I could've picked it up. I love the old Vegas and this one was all original everything w/ the black finish and gold wheels. It ended up just being a timing issue was why it didn't run. Sure wish I'd have picked it up!!

As far as stereo technology goes, I guess my answer was pretty vague. Amplifier technology has definitely gotten better and the costs have gotten cheaper.

While it is getting better than it was even just a few years ago, IMO if you want good music reproduction don't buy a home theater receiver. I think you sacrifice sound to gain the surround sound. If you're looking for 2 channel music, get an amp or a good 2 channel receiver; unless you're prepared to spend a lot of money. Then there's more options!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, for music listening, you can set most surround amps to differing modes, and even to 2 channel stereo.
I tend to float through 1 of 7 modes I have available, and many times find myself in 2 channel, but there are some recordings that sound better in other modes like pro logic and the likes.
Some live recordings are even recorded with surround in mind, and you can hear the crowd around you and behind you, with the musicians in front. Other newer music is recorded in surround.
I know purists like 2 channel, as did I, but I now deviate depending on the music style/ studio engineering/ and other variables. 
Problem is, is then most people buy these moderate priced satellite/sub speakers, to keep prices reasonable. Those satellites just don't cut it in the Audiophile World. They lack range and depth that a larger cabinet can supply, and they use smaller coned speakers for space savings in the very small cabinets (which are generally plastic).
So I ended up building satellites for the rear channels out of 1/2" mdf, and true towers for up front out of 3/4" mdf. The beauty is I was able to build 7 speakers for the price I could buy 2 only descent front speaker. And these surpass the store bought. I replaced a good set of Altec Lansings, because they didn't hold a candle to what I was able to make. 
I think I have about $600.oo or so in all 7., but I did spend reasonably heavy on 12" woofers.

Vega's just didn't hold together. I blew the aluminum engine in mine, so bad you could reach your hand into the side of the engine and retrieve chards . I replaced the engine with a available cast iron one, and 3 weeks later the tranny went.
That was it. Throw it out and start fresh. A 400ci and a 400 TurboHydromatic trans, and probably 400hp. A scary ride. Most friends wouldn't get into the car twice. HA!


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

aardvark said:


> There are a few of us in here making speakers and it has been said it would be nice to have a separate subject title just for those of us.
> QUOTE]
> 
> This thread really has me going. Starting to plan something. Will be nice if this could be under a subject title.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

to any that are or have built speakers, could you post up some links for those of us that are interested? this is right down my ally, I have always wanted to do something like this just didn't know it existed.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

tito5 said:


> to any that are or have built speakers, could you post up some links for those of us that are interested? this is right down my ally, I have always wanted to do something like this just didn't know it existed.


Tito - I think that's a great idea, but do you mean links to our speaker builds or links to speaker suppliers/support/design etc? Also, Matt's been very patient while we've segwayed all over his post.....it'd probably be best to start a new thread for the links you mentioned....


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

knotscott said:


> Tito - I think that's a great idea, but do you mean links to our speaker builds or links to speaker suppliers/support/design etc? Also, Matt's been very patient while we've segwayed all over his post.....it'd probably be best to start a new thread for the links you mentioned....



well actually both....and taht brings a good point. 

great work Matt!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

There have been past threads on building speakers.
I do wish they would be consolidated somewhere.
Actually there is, when you hit the search at the top and type in "Speaker Building".


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

tito5 said:


> to any that are or have built speakers, could you post up some links for those of us that are interested? this is right down my ally, I have always wanted to do something like this just didn't know it existed.


I don't mind the post robbery at all :thumbsup:! Glad to see someone taking an interest in it! 

I found this website looking for how something worked on my new Yamaha home theater receiver. After horsing around there a bit I ended up in their DIY section and that's the first I'd heard of people (legitemately) building their own speakers. I was super scheptical at first and imagined they'd sound terrible; but after a LOT of reading I decided to take the plunge and ordered the parts to build the ones I posted. Here's the link to my first thread in the DIY section; it's a long read but I think I may have asked a lot of the questions you have right now because I had no idea where to begin http://forums.audioholics.com/forums/diy-corner-tips-techniques/70060-where-begin.html

The guys on the forum are very knowledgable. There's a few guys that'll chime in every once in a while that really have no clue, but you can generally see that right away. 

Here's another great forum to ask some noobe questions as well http://techtalk.parts-express.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2

Once you get a feel for those forums and start asking questions, you'll find there's a LOT of excellent designs out there that you can take advantage of and put your own personal flair on. I hope that gets you started. If it were me I'd start w/ the first one, the guys there aren't audio snobs and love to help out :thumbsup:

Like I said before, in the beginning I was super scheptical. The bad part of the DIY speaker arena is, it's not like you can sit and listen and choose the best one that suits you, unless you know someone that's into it. I've built 2 sets so far and I'm about to start a 3rd and I have yet to be let down; on the contrary, I'm stunned when I hear how good they sound! And I'm no new comer to audio, I've heard a LOT of really good speakers!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Matt

You've been beer'ed ! Strohs or Molsens (since your close to Canada)?

I'm going to have to check out your links...(ok..I did and now I'm gonna get hooked again...my wife will hate me) Thanks (I think).

It's much the same here. I had been running a set of Altec Lansings for quite a number of years that after spending many hours in good stereo shops listening to massive numbers of speakers in my price range I chose em for my ear. I've dissected them over the years and found they had good guts and drivers. In 1977 I think I paid $250.oo for em. A fair chunk of money for me at that time, being in the Military.
Imagine my shock when I built a set of sub/sats that kicked the Altecs into the garage in my very first build. In 2002 I paid about the same in parts/materials. I really had no clue it was possible. 

There was a rag I subscribed to that was called "Speaker Builder" and the information on cabinet and technical opened it up to me. It's no longer in print in that format, but they were audiophiles showing their build processes (with cab't and circuit) and a listing of their materials, as well as 'after build testing' processes. I would love to find a supply of those used mags on fleabay. I'd pick em up in a heartbeat.

What I've found is most supposed high end speakers, when you open them up are really nothing special, and you can really take their design parameters and expand on them. If you liked the original sound, you could copy it but better it.
I'm not doing that and have gone a differing direction, but the info is out there.

A suggested book if it's still in print. I have the 3rd addition from 1990
"Designing,Building and Testing Your Own Speaker System (with projects)
By David B.Weems.
In one book is everything needed for design.
It saves me running in circles to glom onto info, and it's right in my hands...cept testing results.
There are also test CD's out there which give you every annoying sound made in the universe, but it's what we do to test, and at the same time drive out small vermin, and women and children. It's what is necessary.


The earth pig.


----------

